# Modified in the Future



## scheibl (20. Feb 2009)

Wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben. Habe für Testzwecke meine Uhr auf nächstes Jahr gestellt. 
Als ich sie wieder zurück gestellt habe und weiter in meine Java Project arbeitete, bekam ich immer die Warning: package\file.java modified in the future

Wie kann ich dieses Prob lösen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (20. Feb 2009)

änder was und speicher nochmal


----------



## maki (20. Feb 2009)

1. Eine Zeitmaschine kaufen 
2. Project -> Clean... -> Clean all Projects


----------

